

High performance network programming on the JVM - dhotson
http://www.slideshare.net/eonnen/high-performance-network-programming-on-the-jvm-oscon-2012

======
dhotson
TL;DR They managed to scale their server up to 1 million open connections with
a single Java process. Pretty impressive stuff.

More here: [http://urbanairship.com/blog/2012/05/17/scaling-urban-
airshi...](http://urbanairship.com/blog/2012/05/17/scaling-urban-airships-
messaging-infrastructure-to-light-up-a-stadium-in-one-second/)

